# 26er Slide



## Burt4711 (13. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Hab mir die Slides mal angesehen und finde, dass es ausstattungsmässig offensichtlich der Hammer ist zu dem Preis.
Täuscht das oder seht ihr das auch so? Ich meine, vor kurzem hat es noch nen Vergleichstest gewonnen, finde ich nur gerade nicht.

Da ich momentan so 115 kg drauf habe, traue ich den 29 Laufrädern nicht so ganz, die kleineren gelten ja als stabiler (haben sie ja über 20 Jahre auch bewiesen). Obwohl sie sicherlich grössenmässig nicht schlecht wären (bin so 1,95 m gross).

Spricht was konkretes gegen das Bike? Gehen 26er echt nicht mehr, hat das keinen Zweck mehr?

Lg


----------



## boarderking (13. Mai 2015)

M.e. ist ausstattungsbereinigt eher das 8 er top. Und zwar schon alleine WG Sattelstütze bremsen und Laufrädern( nicht die groesse ) kompletter xt. 
Allerdings ist für die Absoluten 1600 Euro das 26_ sicher ein schönes rad mit nach grüßt potential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (19. Mai 2015)

Verkauft sich das denn überhaupt noch? Generell im Vergleich zu anderen in der Preisklasse scheint es mir top zu sein.
Und 26er fand ich die letzten 25 Jahre gut.....


----------



## KervyN (19. Mai 2015)

Hab mir das 26er LE geholt. Richtig dolles Bike. Ist mein erstes Radon, hab den ersten Sturz am ersten Tag gehabt und werde nie wieder ne andere Marke fahren 

PS: Sturz kam, weil zu schnell in einer Kurve gewesen und ich nicht genug Druck von oben gegeben habe.


----------



## seppi.jung (31. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend,

Wie ist denn die Qualität des Rades so von der Lackierung her? Man hört über Radon da ja so einiges Negatives.

LG


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juni 2015)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Wie ist denn die Qualität des Rades so von der Lackierung her? Man hört über Radon da ja so einiges Negatives.
> 
> LG


Hallo Seppi,

wir lassen die Dekore und Lackierungen in den gleichen großen Strassen herstellen wie viele andere große Hersteller auch und bewegen uns auf dem gleichen Qualitätsstandard. Es wird halt immer ein Grund gesucht, warum die eigenen Bikes teurer sein müssen. Dafür gibt´s aber nur einen Grund: Wir kalkulieren knapper!

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Tomdom (4. Juni 2015)

@seppi.jung Die Qualität der Lackierung ist okay, schlimmer ist es bei der Montage, dort gibt es noch viel zu verbessern. Bei der Lackierung kann man nicht viel falsch machen, es wird ja gemacht und die machen es nicht selber, selbst ein Supermarkt Bike hat den gleichen Standard bzgl. der Lackierung.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @seppi.jung Die Qualität der Lackierung ist okay, schlimmer ist es bei der Montage, dort gibt es noch viel zu verbessern. Bei der Lackierung kann man nicht viel falsch machen, es wird ja gemacht und die machen es nicht selber, selbst ein Supermarkt Bike hat den gleichen Standard bzgl. der Lackierung.


Man kann beim Lack und beim Dekor sehr wohl viel falsch machen. Die Preisunterschiede sind da durchaus gegeben. Die namhaften Hersteller produzieren da aber auf einem sehr ähnlichen Level, was bei Baumarkt Rädern definitiv nicht so ist. Da fehlt es oftmals an Farbabstufungen, Grundierung und Schlagschutz. Natürlich fährt keiner der Radon Mitarbeiter zur Lackierstrasse und programmiert dort die Robots oder nimmt die Sprühpistole in die Hand. Ich denke das zu posten ist wohl nicht wirklich überraschend. Es findet aber eine Überwachung der Produktion uns ein Qualitätsmanagement mit regelmäßiger Kontrolle statt. Zu so allgemeinen Plattitüden wie Montagequalität ist schlecht können wir hier leider nicht Stellung nehmen, da müsste es schon konkreter werden. Zigtausende zufriedene Kunden jedes Jahr sind hier wahrscheinlich auch anderer Meinung.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. Juni 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hallo Karsten, ich habe meinem Mitbewohner letztes Jahr zu einem Slide geraten und folgenes Problem:

hi, hat jemand den zweifach umbau ebenfalls vorgenommen? ich hab bei meinem mitbewoner die kurbel getauscht und auf 38/22 umgebaut. beim umwerfer handelt es sich um einen x9 3x10 (mit zugführung von unten). dabei musste ich bei der montage feststellen, dass der käfig zu hoch steht für ein 38er blatt und man die korrekter höhe (1-3mm) über dem kb gar nicht realisieren kann, ohne an der schelle des umwerfers zu feilen/material wegzunehmen, da man am ende des sattelrohres ist und auf der naht anliegt. hattet ihr ähnliche probleme?


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juni 2015)

styleroyal schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo Karsten, ich habe meinem Mitbewohner letztes Jahr zu einem Slide geraten und folgenes Problem:
> 
> hi, hat jemand den zweifach umbau ebenfalls vorgenommen? ich hab bei meinem mitbewoner die kurbel getauscht und auf 38/22 umgebaut. beim umwerfer handelt es sich um einen x9 3x10 (mit zugführung von unten). dabei musste ich bei der montage feststellen, dass der käfig zu hoch steht für ein 38er blatt und man die korrekter höhe (1-3mm) über dem kb gar nicht realisieren kann, ohne an der schelle des umwerfers zu feilen/material wegzunehmen, da man am ende des sattelrohres ist und auf der naht anliegt. hattet ihr ähnliche probleme?


Nein der dreifach ist nicht auf diese höhe Einstellbar, müsste aber gehen aber die Schaltbarkeit ist bei 22/38 halt schon grenzwertig da es ein großer Spanne ist ( Neue XT 28/38 ).Geht aber wenn man sich darauf Einstellt ganz gut, voraus schauend
Schalten und vorn nur Schalten wenn nötig .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. Juni 2015)

Danke Bodo, ich nehm mal mit der Rundfeile 2-3mm weg und schau wie es sich einstellen lässt, geschaltet wird auf das kleine KB eh nur beim hochfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ebenfalls das 26er Slide 150 gegönnt und bin höchst zufrieden.

Bisher hat es alles bestens weggesteckt, Verarbeitung und Ausstattung finde ich super.
Habe lediglich die Reifen und die Griffe getauscht und eine Reverb nachgerüstet.


Zur Lackquali:
Mir ist gleich am Kauftag ein Rennradler mit ordentlich Dampf ins Rad gerauscht, als ich wartend an einer Ampel stand (man sollte meinen, dass ein Handy am Ohr bei derartigen Geschwindigkeiten nicht förderlich ist...)
An meinem Rahmen war nicht mal ein Kratzer, währen er sich das Vorderrad zerlegt und die Gabel komplett zerkratzt hat.
Kann also nur gutes Feedback zur Verarbeitung geben.

Im Prospekt wird das Slide 26 ja als "Alternative für kleine Fahrer und Frauen" angeboten:
Ich bin 1,84 groß und bin mit den 26 Zoll mehr als zufrieden.
Würde den Einsatzbereich daher nicht nur auf Knirpse und Damen eingrenzen.


----------



## Hike_O (11. Juni 2015)

Bis noch vor kurzem sind so ziemlich alle MTB ler mit 26 Zoll Reifen klargekommen.
Von daher sollten selbst größere Personen als Du bei entsprechender Rahmengröße keine Probleme mit einer 26Zoll Reifengröße haben.

Zu den meisten Rennradfahrern braucht man nicht wirklich viel sagen.
Wer sich mit ordentlich Winterspeck auf den Hüften in solche Wurstpellen zwängt, merkt doch eh schon lange nix mehr.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (11. Juni 2015)

Hey Hike,
das mit den 26ern sehe ich genauso. Ich wollte lediglich den "Marketing Spruch" etwas relativieren.

Ich habe noch ein einfacheres 29er Hardtail zum "Meter machen", da finde ich die "neue" Laufradgröße durchaus angenehm.

Aber für gröberes Geläuf finde ich 26 ganz ausgezeichnet  Und für alles andere eigentlich auch ^^

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man Teile wie Schläuche, Reifen etc. momentan sehr sehr günstig bekommt, wenn man ein kleines bisschen sucht.


Offtopic:
Der Bruchpilot war sogar relativ fit unterwegs.
Als er dann allerdings meinte, dass es meine Schuld (!!) sei, da ich ja nicht ausgewichen bin (!!!!), obwohl er mit einem Mordstempo und wie gesagt Handy in der Hand auf einem kombinierten Rad-/Fußweg unterwegs war, musste ich dann doch lachen.
Mein Angebot die Polizei zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes hinzuzuziehen, hat er dann komischerweise dankend abgelehnt und ist davon gestiefelt.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein der dreifach ist nicht auf diese höhe Einstellbar, müsste aber gehen aber die Schaltbarkeit ist bei 22/38 halt schon grenzwertig da es ein großer Spanne ist ( Neue XT 28/38 ).Geht aber wenn man sich darauf Einstellt ganz gut, voraus schauend
> Schalten und vorn nur Schalten wenn nötig .  Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo, ich muss gerade noch einmal darauf Bezug nehmen. Habt ihr beim Slide serienmäßig mal ein zweifach-setup verbaut. Das 150er slide habe ich nur mit dreifach-setup gesehen. Ich hab mit der Feile ca. 2mm an der Schelle abgetragen, jetzt steht der Käfig leider an der Lagerpassung über dem Tretlager auf. Hat jemand den Umbau wirklich selbst mit dem 3x10 vorgenommen beim zweifach-setup?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


wie bereits beschrieben, bin ich auch im Besitz des 26er Slides.
Ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein: Mehr Fahrrad brauche ich definitiv nicht.

Nach und nach habe ich folgendes am Slide verändert:
-Umbau von 3fach auf 2fach, jetzt 24-36-Bash, bin sehr zufrieden damit
-Conti Trail King aufgezogen
-Reverb Stealth verbaut
-Griffe durch Ergon GA2 ersetzt
-Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer gewechselt (immenser Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten  )

Der nächste Schritt ist jetzt ein neuer Lenker. Der Renthal Fatbar mit 30 mm Rise in 780 ist schon untwegs. Gerne möchte ich in einem Rutsch direkt den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren Tauschen; das ewig lange Race Face Teil scheint mir nicht zeitgemäß, zudem komme ich mit etwas kürzeren Vorbauten besser zurecht.
Nun meine Frage: 
Welche Vorbaulänge fahrt Ihr? Ich liebäugle mit 35 oder 40 mm...Außerdem würde mich noch interessieren, welches Fabrikat Ihr benutzt.
Ich habe bisher nur gutes vom Renthal Duo gehört...Aber auch einige Exemplare von NukeProof scheinen mir nicht uninteressant.


----------



## TurboTobi (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre auf meinem 140er nen Truvativ Hussefelt mit 40 mm.

MfG Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (8. Oktober 2015)

RaceFace Atlas Vorbau in 50mm mit nem RaceFace Atlas Lenker in 785mm und 35mm Rise


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Oktober 2015)

@TurboTobi 

Der Truvativ Husselfelt ist ja preislich wirklich sehr interessant...
Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen bisher? Irgendwelche Probleme gehabt?


----------



## TurboTobi (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann dir bisher auch nicht viel sagen, da ich ihn auch erst heute bekommen und angebaut habe. Bei Bike-Mailorder habe ich den für 19,90€ bekommen. Bisher aber sehr gutes fahr verhalten und um einiges besser als der 90er Syntace der vorher drauf war...

MfG Tobi


----------



## Hike_O (8. Oktober 2015)

Lenker: Sixpack Menace 725
Breite: 725mm
Rise: 25mm
Backsweep: 9°
Upsweep: 5°
Klemmung: 31.8mm
Gewicht: 345g

Vorbau: Sixpack Menace OS
Länge: 40mm
Winkel: +-15°
Klemmhöhe: 37mm
Lenkerklemmung 31.8mm
Schaftklemmung: 1-1/8"
Gewicht: 196g

Aber der Lenker dürfte Dir etwas zu schmal sein...ansonten bin ich mit den Teilen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Oktober 2015)

Den Sixpack Menace gibt es in einem saugeilen Neongelb, würde perfekt zum Rahmendesign passen...Aber sich ziemlich mit dem Renthal beißen...wobei: Mit dem goldenen Farbton beißt sich eh so ziemlich alles


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Rückmeldungen! Bin mal gespannt, was noch so kommt


----------



## Deleted 348981 (11. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Update:
Habe mir jetzt den husselfelt bestellt und auch schon verbaut. Zum rantasten an die passende Vorbaulänge schien mir der Preis unschlagbar. Nach der ersten ausgiebigen Testfahrt gestern muss ich sagen dass ich wirklich begeistert bin. 
Viel direkteres Handling und insgesamt besseres Fahrgefühl!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallöchen,
ich mal wieder ... 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufradsatz bei dem ich ohne Umbauten die Steckachse und die Bremsscheiben weiterbenutzen kann.

Auch hier freue ich mich auf eure Ratschläge und Tipps.

Die Laufräder müssen dabei nicht zwingend leicht sein, kann gerne stabil und breit sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2015)

Kommt auchdrauf an was du auslegen willst, für Laufradsätze kann man ein kleines Vermögen lassen.
Musst sehen das du vorne ne Nabe für 15x100mm Steckachse hast und hinten für X12 Steckachse.

Sowas zum Bleistift: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/laufraeder/vice-fr-laufradsatz-26-zoll-special-gruen.html
Haste entsprechende Adapter dabei der müsste passen. Is halt die Frage der Farbe ob das passt

Hier der hier wäre eher "High-End" würde auch passen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...dsatz-15mm-x-12-schwarz-gold-496584/wg_id-507
Sparste zwar 300,- is aber die Frage ob du gewillt bis soviel auszugeben.

Meist haben die im Megastore auch imemr den ein oder andern Schnapper liegen


----------



## Deleted 348981 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallöchen,
danke für deine Tipps. Den Sixpack-LRS finde ich schon sehr sexy. 
Ist auch preislich noch im Rahmen.
Den E13-LRS finde ich auch fein, aber der ist preislich schon etwas drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

